# How easy is it to induce labor?



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

All this talk of planned kiddings... giving them a shot and getting it done on your own schedule... sounds good to me because I could plan ahead for help to babysit my kids while I take care of the goats. I hate being in the middle of catching babies and someone has to go potty, falls off their haybale, always something loud and urgent. :rofl I haven't missed catching a kid yet, but it gets a little stressful.

How easy is it? What level of expertise is recommended before trying this? Does it work just as well with FF?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

read thru this Kaye /Sara and Vicki all commented on what to do and I know Kaye and Sara do it all the time. 
You do need breeding dates on the does tho. Believe me I know had a little doe last year that always had trouble delivering so when she went into labor or I thought she was in labor I luted her because she was taking way to long. I didn't have an exact date and of course she had triplets that needed at least another 3 wks to develope. Not good.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I have VERY LITTLE experience with this, but did it twice last year to make sure I would be around and it was a breeze for me. I used Lute on day 148 as I was going to be gone on day 152 for a week and really wanted to make sure the doe kidded. It was lke clockwork 36 hours later triplets....I have been told that I should have used a combo of lute and dex but I will let someone else with more experience write about all that.

Paula


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

As the goat sitter, I was thankful that she did!  One thing I've seen mentioned on this is that if you get it on you, it does absorb thru the skin and will bring about your period. Don't handle it if you're pregnant--get someone else to do it. I have no experience with using it (or even kidding for that matter) but wanted to make sure that reminder made its way into the discussion.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Inducing is quite easy really. I was all nervous for nothing. Kaye helped me out alot through Private Messaging when I decided to induce Nica, my pygmy goat, because she always had large kids, so I wanted her to kid on 145. Any other time, it would be difficult for her to push the kids out because of their size. When she kidded on day 145, she spit those kids right out! Lol 

Main thing with inducing is knowing FOR SURE when their due dates are. Giving the lute and dex IM is easy, once I learned where to give it. Kaye also helped me with that to. 

And up, agree with above about handling it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I've induced hundreds of does over the years. In fact, every doe here gets induced every year. 

Accurate breeding dates are a must.

I use 2cc Lutalyse and 5cc Dex. Expect delivery 29-36 hours later.

What else would you like to know? 

Sara


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> I've induced hundreds of does over the years. In fact, every doe here gets induced every year.
> 
> Accurate breeding dates are a must.
> 
> ...


Can you come and deliver mine for me? :biggrin

Only kidding. I induced one last year and followed the instructions that Sara gave. The doe kidded without any problems about 36 hours after the shot. I am going to induce all of those that I have breeding dates on.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It can't be stated enough that you have to have a due date. A day you saw the doe bred and she had no contact afterward with any buck, ever. Because no matter what stage of pregnancy, lute will open the cervic and expell the contents of the uterus, viable kids or not. I used it yearly on all my CAE positive does, more than half my girls were positive when we dairied, so I could be there for kiddings otherwise the kids were killed at birth if I missed them. I since have gotten pretty lazy about my mode of breeding with lots of pen breeding, but I don't work outside the farm and Jace (gradnson) who is 3, can play for hours out in the barn, and knows there are times he has to. Also use a baby monitor to monitor your barn, this will also cut down on trips out checking on them. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sara, so you don't believe there is any higher chance of complicated births or failure to lactate normally with a proper induction? 

I have only one possible due date on my 2 older does. For the two young does the buck literally must have climbed the fence the night following the last afternoon breeding....so one has 2 exposure dates- the heat I bred her on and an exposure 5 days later. I don't think he bred her again, I could probably just let her kid on her own or if she hasn't by the time the last girl is ready do them both the same day. 
Now to see if the vet will give me what I need. :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

homeacremom said:


> Sara, so you don't believe there is any higher chance of complicated births or failure to lactate normally with a proper induction?


My does rarely have complicated births. Certainly no more so than a herd that doesn't induce. Knowing when the does are going to freshen and making arrangements to be there is something that I consider necessary. I also don't have to loose any sleep wondering when they are going to kid. I freshen all the does on weekends and for daytime births.

We have several ADGA Top Ten Breed Leaders so yes, they have completely normal lactations. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It would be like saying a mom who was induced by pitocin would not be able to deliever normally the next time or not come into milk for her baby. Very similar drug, a drug found in the body. Vicki


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

So, do you give the shots in the morning?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I give the injections at 12:30AM - 1:00AM. 

Sara


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that really one o'clock in the _morning_?? :sigh


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep. I want my does to kid in the daytime. I also don't want to spend all day in the barn delivering kids! 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Is Dex short for Dexamethasone?

Michelle


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

My does will think I've lost it, going out there at that time of night. but if it causes them to kid during the _day_.. Maybe I can poke 'em while they're sleeping! :rofl

yes, I believe it is Dexamethasone..


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Is the dosage dependent on the size of the doe? Same dose or different for Nigerians?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, it's dexamethasone 2mg/ml at 5cc IM. We got info. last year, from ND breeders that induce, that the ND were given 2.5cc instead of the 5cc.

LOL...only one doe has kidded here, on her own in 20+ yrs. Just because I was at a show, DH was here to help if she had a problem, AND she was CAE neg. so I *THOUGHT* I wanted to dam raise her buck kid. NEVER AGAIN!

Anyway, no, I don't believe that it comprimises production, (does close to and above 3,000#), and no, actully less kidding problems with induction. Smaller kids, better labors and TIME to do birthings right.

*But*, and I'll repeat Vicki's warnings~ YOU HAVE TO BE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN OF BREEDING DATES! *No*, uh,oh, buck got out but didn't breed anyone?, does exposed to buck more than one cycle. You have to KNOW the *signs* of a doe that's very close to kidding. It's all in your homework during breeding season that lets you get a good night's sleep during kidding season!
Kaye


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Kaye
So 2.5 cc dex...is the lutylase 1 cc for the Nigerians or does it stay at 2?

I have exact breeding dates on most of mine./...... but of course, on my 2 little first freshening Nigerians, the pen in the milk room didn't work & I was going to go enter it into the computer when I wnet inside....can remember it exactly- except for the date. acccccccckkk! One's sonogramed with quads or more.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Lute stays the same. 2cc regardless of weight or size.

LOL....that sounds like me. If I don't write it down WHEN it happens, or something I run out of...it's lost till I need it.
Kaye


----------

